# AOC-SAS2LP-MV8 - FreeBSD Compatibility



## mix_room (Oct 24, 2011)

I was looking at buying a new SAS2-HBA-card.

AOC-SAS2LP-MV8 looks promising. The prices is very competetive. 

Does anyone have experience using this card under FreeBSD? I was not able to find any information about compatible drivers using Google. According to specs it contains a Marvell 9480 chip, which I am guessing is the one Marvell sells as 88SE94xx

I would appreciate if you could let me know your experiences with this card, or ones based on the same chip


----------



## phoenix (Oct 24, 2011)

Skip it.  Get the AOC-USAS2-L8i instead.  That uses an LSI chipset supported by the mps(4) driver in FreeBSD 8.x (post 8.2-RELEASE) and 9.x.


----------



## cedivad (Jul 20, 2012)

UP.
I wrongly purchased these cards.
No FreeBSD compatibility is out there, correct?


----------



## cedivad (Jul 24, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Skip it.  Get the AOC-USAS2-L8i instead.  That uses an LSI chipset supported by the mps(4) driver in FreeBSD 8.x (post 8.2-RELEASE) and 9.x.



Do you have any alternative to that using a not-UOI form factor?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 27, 2012)

LSI 9211 uses the same driver/chipset, but is a standard PCIe card.


----------



## MatsR (Aug 21, 2012)

I also wrongly purchased a couple of these cards for use in NAS4Free. 

I read some questions (I'm unable to find it now) that indicated that these cards (or actually the marvell 9585 chip) will be supported in FreeBSD 9.1 but I have not been able to verify that. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction where to find that info. E.g. the 9.1 hardware support or an ISO file. 

I assume the answer to this question is no but I'm asking anyhow; The cards have been supported by Linux since (at least) kernel 3.0.0; Would it be possible to use the Linux source code (from ./drivers/scsi/mvsas/) and compile to FreeBSD without huge rewriting. I have no previous experience in this area so there have to be only minor changes. Successfully building NAS4Free from scratch is my only merit but that was mostly according to detailed instructions.


----------



## cedivad (Aug 22, 2012)

Mat, I had problems to make this cards work with every distribution I tried.
I tried for 2 days, installing several supported versions of centos etc. with no success. I also tried with Ubuntu 12.04, it's where I had most of the success, but not enought yet.

I strongly suggest you to send them back, I had a full refound.

I solved with a 9201 16i + 8 ports connected to the MB. I have a norco 4224.


----------



## dan08 (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried this SuperMicro AOC-SAS2LP-MV8 card on 9.1-RELEASE?


----------



## librium (Aug 26, 2013)

*Y*es. *I*t does not work.


----------

